# questions about food amounts



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Well since I was over feeding leila a bit, now i'm wondering about my other dog lucy.
She is not a full chi, not even sure what she is but she def. is part chi.
She is about 16-17 lbs. I don't think she looks "fat" at all. But thought i'd get an opinion from all of you. As far as food amounts it varies, she's around 3/4 c - 1 1/2c.(max.but i don't know if she ever eats this much). maybe a day. It's hard because sometimes winston will finish hers, but i'd say she's usually eating the 3/4 - 1c.
She is a much larger dog than leila keep in mind.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I think she looks a lil pudgy too...like see how she kinda has a bit of fat roll on the back of her neck? Laurel used to have the same thing...I'd cut her down to 1/2 cup a day and see what she loses? I think 13ish lbs would be ideal for her?


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Let me add, you can see her spine when she is standing. 
And she is 17 inches from neck to beginning of her tail.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I still think she could lose 2-3 lbs, she looks a lil padded. Can you feel her ribs easily?


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I can feel them without pressing much. They are slightly visible just looking. Her neck is big though and she has more hair and it's longer in that area as well.
How do she compare with laurel's size?


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

When looking at her from the side, she should have slightly more of a 'tuck-up' so to speak. I used to feed my 70# Golden Retriever 1 & 1/2 cups of food per day.

This shows what the 'tuck-up' should look like:
http://fatdogsite.tripod.com/images/FatBCS-2008.png


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Well she is more chesty than Laurel, so maybe she has extra weight there? Weight wise Laurel's a bit thinner. Not sure how they compare size-wise, b'c its so hard to tell. I think she doesn't look PUDGY but if you can feel her ribs maybe its just her build? I still would get 1 lb off her "just to see".


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Heather, i can't see anything.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Where in the heck is a good guideline for amount of food per weight of dog???????????? Does one exist?


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I don't think there is a set guideline I've sort of determined that I feed to the weight I want to maintain, and with each dog that can be different.
My 17 year old poodle eats a cup of food a day, he is 10 pounds and slightly over weight, but he is also 17 and blind and deaf, I'm not about to cut his food back :lol: however when he was young he was very trim. 
Ideally he should only be eating about 1/4 of a cup.

Kibble guidelines on the bag are just geared for the food companies, they WANT you to go through the food and buy more :lol:

I think she looks a *bit* chubby and you could try and cut her back as well.
I'd say 3 pounds off she would be great.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Try this: 
Weight Management: Dog BCS at Animal Medical Center

When I fed kibble I would start by going on the low end of the bag then adjust accordingly by the weight on the scale and the Body Condition Score on the dog. I have NEVER gone by the bag except to get a good starting rate. Each dog is different with their metabolisms and activity levels.

Here is a formula:
30(body weight in kilograms) + 70

So 17# to kg =7.7
so"
30x7.7+70=301

So she should be getting 301 calories per day. That is just a rough estimate though. That is for the total food allotment for the day, food, canned food, green beans, treats etc.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

She looks chubby to me, for sure. I'd say she could lose a couple of pounds.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Kristi, how long is laurel like from collar to start of tail?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

She's 15.5" from collar to base of tail & I think like 11 lbs, or maybe 10.5. Trigger is 13" from collar to base of tail and 7.5 lbs.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Leila is just about 12" and lucy is 17


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I think Lucy looks heavy too. I'd start by taking two pounds off of her and then go from there. 

Gosh, I hope you don't feel like we are picking on you and saying your dogs are all overweight! Don't get a complex!  Weight is such a sensitive issue. I think it's GREAT that you are asking questions and wanting to help Leila and Lucy too, to be healthier and more fit.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Absolutely not. I would rather be told that they need to lose some lb's, rather than everyone just say 'oh they look fine', if indeed they could slim down.
It really shouldn't be too taxing since they are not grossly overweight. I'm going to cut winston back a wee bit too, not really sure what he should weigh or even what he does weigh though. I can feel his ribs though. And i think he looks pretty good.
I am not sure *how much* to feed lucy though! Ideas?


----------



## ChiConvert (Dec 5, 2010)

Hey everyone,

If you google images -obese dog chart- it gives you a bunch of charts with different proportions that you can compare to your dogs weight. They're really helpful- b/c it can get confusing!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Cheryl you posted a pic of Lucy a while ago and I said when you were asking about leila you may like to get some weight off Lucy I dunno where the pic is :s but she did look quite overweight in that

It's hard not to over feed them because they are all so pitiful about food mine would be 200lb if I let them eat the way they want to I have to chase them out the garden to stop them eating... Mine don't eat much and keep in mind they're extremely fit as we walk a couple of miles per day!!

I think what you're doing is great! Honestly food amounts need to be based on their deal weights of youfeed Lucy food for a 17lb dog shell maintain that weight.. I have no clue about kibble tho so can't help but go you!!


----------

